
Intense debate privacy weakness - I know who you are  - fmavituna
http://indeb.apphb.com/
======
kmfrk
This refers to the comments service IntenseDebate:
[http://intensedebate.com](http://intensedebate.com).

Changing the name in the title might make this less ambiguous.

~~~
andyhmltn
I originally thought it was something about the NSA ('Intense debate about
privacy')

~~~
cbolat
I think they don't need our comments about something while they have access to
all our e-mail, DM's etc...

